# britemax AIO max



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

WHAT IS IT?

BRITEMAX AIO max one step cleaner polish wax

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

•Single product application
•Apply by hand or machine
•Restores dull paint & minor oxidation
•Lightly cleans clear coats
•Removes swirls and light oxidation
•Fortified with Polymers & Carnauba Wax
•Leaves a glossy & durable protective layer

AIO-Max is a high tech, user-friendly polish formulated with the latest scientifically engineered polymers and waxes. Can be used as a one-step cleaner, on lightly oxidized finishes or as a second-step on aged paint that had been pre-cleaned.

Directions:

By Machine. Shake well. Clean and dry all surfaces. Dispense a liberal amount of product on the desired surface and spread evenly & thinly using the face of the buffer pad. Move buffer back and forth slowly using moderate pressure. Let the product dry to a haze. Remove dried residue with a clean dry soft cloth.

By Hand. Shake well. Apply with a soft applicator pad. Spread evenly and thinly. Use a circular motion. Buff and remove dried residue off with a separate clean soft cloth. Keep product from temperature extremes. If product becomes frozen let thaw and shake vigorously to re-establish consistency.

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

BMW 330D

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

The car was wash clayed dried and brouht in to the garage looking like this as you can see slightly dull no real gloss to the paint.


















i then applied a small amount of products to a serious performace finishing applicator and applied to the bonnet. very little product used you can see it curing off here after a few minutes










i than applied to the rest of the vehicle by a DAS-6 with a finishing pad at slow speeds and passes here are the results i was very impressed overall with the products offers everything you need out of a all in one. and i love the finish these polymer type products leave :thumb: the product i found by machine did remove ligh wash marks even on this hard paint and removed a slight oxidation that was present on the car.

































PROS

easy to apply and remove

great vaule for money

leaves behind a great glossy finish

CONS

none that i can find very good product

big thanks to matt @ i4detailing for supplying the product for review

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Britemax_aio_max_9.html


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Forgot too add ill keep this update on durability


----------

